# Cruise control and ICP



## johnjones36 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just got my 04 goat back from the dealer for the cruise control not working and they told me that my problem is related to some problems from the instrument panel. They said that the cruise runs through the ICP and that there are other problems with the panel and that it will cost nearly $800 to fix. I did look at the diagrams from Chiltons and many different sections of the C/C do in fact go through the ICP. The question that I have is if I buy a cluster from a wrecked 04 goat can the dealer reprogram the mileage to my current mileage or does the computer hold the mileage. Right now it will be quicker and cheaper for me to purchase a used cluster but do not know about programing. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The mileage is stored in the BCM under the dash kick panel.


----------



## johnjones36 (Jan 1, 2009)

I replaced the instrument cluster as the dealer said was my issue for the cruise but it did not fix problem. My mileage also did not show either I am showing the mileage that was on the car that the cluster cameout of any thoughts.


----------

